# Gaggia Classic 2006 Made in italy 1300w Is it good as a starter model?



## neil freeman (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Just seen a Gaggia Classic on eBay. It says its made in italy and a 1300w model. Looks like its made in 2006 by the label

Is this one of the pre philips ones everyone talks about?

If its a decent one I will bid on it and upgrade later on

Thanks

Neil


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wouldn't worry about the pre/post Philips thing. If it's in good condition and has, importantly, been properly maintained, i.e. descaled regularly then it should be OK.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It is pre-phillips but it really depends how well its been looked after, if they've been mistreated over the years you can end up with a bit of work to do to it. They come up on here quite often and have either been reconditioned or are in good nick. Where are you based?


----------



## neil freeman (Jan 14, 2017)

In South Birmingham near J3 off the M42

They say it has had only occasional use but hard to tell


----------

